# Shimmery purple and gold



## SQUALID (Sep 20, 2009)

Earlier I asked in my blog what kind of tutorial people wanted to see, and I got many purple wishes. Of course I have done a purple eye make up for you all! Enjoy!
​ 










 1. Put your primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow
fallouts in case you've already done your base.








2. Now paint a thick layer of creme base on
your lid and on your brow bone. Here I've used
*NYX Eyeshadow Pencil *in *Hot Pink* and *Milk*.








3. Smudge that creme base out to make it even.








3. Put a light purple eyeshadow on your inner half of 
the eyelid. Here I've used *MAD Minerals New Love*.








4. Put a purply pink on the outer part
of the lid. This is* MAD Minerals Petal*.








5. Define your crease with a dark, shimmery purple.
Put it along the top lashline to smoke the look out a bit.
I used *Make Up Store Microshadow Flamenco*.








6. Now carefully blend every harsh line.








7. Now put *Petal* on the inner half underneath the eye.








8. And put the light purple *New Love* on the outer half.








9. Fill your lashline in with *Flamenco*.








10. And blend.








11. Do your highlight. I chose a golden white from *MAD
Minerals* called *Whisper Gold*. Also line your waterline
with a white or light beige eye pencil to brighten up.








12. Do your eyeliner as preferred.








13. Do your brows and mascara. Done!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 20, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! it is amazing


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## jess126xo (Sep 20, 2009)

beautiful !


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 20, 2009)

wow,i love all your looks,they're amazing!


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 22, 2009)

so pretty!!! i LOVE purple and gold together


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 22, 2009)

Learning to do purple looks is one of my top things. This is yet another awesome post and why i'm quickly becoming such a specktra fan!


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful eyes and perfect make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, great work!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 22, 2009)

ur really good at explaining! thanks!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cute.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 27, 2009)

Ooh I love putting pink under purple... it brings out the blues so beautifully.


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

You're amazing! Beautiful make-up on beautiful girl


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical* 

 
_You're amazing! Beautiful make-up on beautiful girl_

 
i agree


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 25, 2012)

awsome


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful look, once again!


----------

